# Western Australia to introduce school fees for temporary visa holders



## pat_bateman (Sep 20, 2013)

if 457 visa holders dont like it they can always go back to their country.
Why should australian taxpayers have tp pay for foreigners educations their not even paying the full amount for education it costs 15k a year to educate a kid but their only charging 4k.


----------



## Tracy1 (Nov 14, 2013)

Pat Bateman - us 457 visa holders work in Australia to fill idenified skills gaps and we pay our taxes just like perm residents and citizens, we also pay all voluntary fees for public school education just like everyone else. So in fact 457 visa holders will pay 4K more for public school education for their children than everyone else!


----------

